# Weight fluctuating



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Is it normal for Chi's weight to fluctuate? Bailey has lost 7 ounces since last month. Since she's been in heat then spayed she has become such a picky eater. My vet isn't concerned but Ive never had a chi so don't know what to expect.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie has lost ,she was 2lbs now she's 1lb 10 ounces when i went to the vets yesterday.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I'm not sure how the heat affected her, but I would think if she lost some appetite due to the spay she would loose a bit. I don't remember what you feed, but with my raw it is pretty easy to get them to gain or loose quickly with portion control.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I feed Ziwi P ,Accana,and she has chicken mixed with Z/p.I have to feed 3 times a day as she's so tiny as not to overload her stomach.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She's been on Natural Balance Limited Infredient. But since her spay all she'll eat is chicken and sometimes a little wet food.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dotties fav is chicken,but it doesn't put weight on them have you tried mixing the chicken with something ? i'm going to mix with Accana as well and see if that helps unless somebody comes on with a better idea.Dottie isn't spayed she's too tiny to go under


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Missygal said:


> She's been on Natural Balance Limited Infredient. But since her spay all she'll eat is chicken and sometimes a little wet food.


Taz didn't eat much for a week after her spay. She also refused her usual food which is ZP so I fed her canned. She is back to normal now.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine have not fluctuated that much. Eden goes from 3.5-3.6 and the other two from 3.8-4.0. They certainly only moved upward until about now getting close to a year and a half.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I tried adding rice but she didn't like it. The vet said also to try plain oatmeal in the chicken so I'll try that tonight. Anything else I can add to help put weight on her?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Cottage cheese and lightly seared pieces of steak would be 2 things that I would try. Think meat, not filler. Grains and carbs make them feel full. You want protein.

My 3 are all little piggies so I do not add anything to their food. 

Have you tried ZP or Stella & Chewy's??


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd be happy to send you some ZP or S&C if you'd want to try it but I was remembering that you tried ZP before. Perhaps I am confusing her with another baby!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I'd be happy to send you some ZP or S&C if you'd want to try it but I was remembering that you tried ZP before. Perhaps I am confusing her with another baby!


Oh ya cottage cheese, forgot vet mentioned that. I don't know what ZP is, will have to look it up.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I can get Stellas and Chewys, so I'll go get some tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

ZP=Ziwipeak

My youngest was described as a hypoglycemic poor eater when we got her. I've put a half a pound on her. Well, she has done it to herself. She is the first one who wants to eat and the most vocal about it.

All of mine LOVE Ziwipeak!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Some S&C crumbled in in some warm water would be great. Add cottage cheese if need be.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My husband might be able to pick up some of the frozen Stella's and Chewys tonight. Hopefully she will eat!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Well she won't touch the Stella's and Chewys food. I must have the pickiest of Chi's!


----------

